# [utf8] probleme de locale (résolu)

## loopx

Bonsoir, 

J'ai réinstaller ma gentoo l'autre jour ... j'avais pas encore configuré les locales .. C'est maintenant chose faite en faisant comme indiqué ici :

http://pix-mania.dyndns.org/mediawiki/index.php/Gentoo#Passer_les_locales_en_UTF8

J'ai bien l'utf8 dans le terminal .. mais pas ailleur .. J'ai donc tuer X (plus aucun user loggé) et relancer ... Rien, tjs du POSIX ... J'ai redémarré ... et, en user, ca fonctionne, mais pas en root ...

Je me demande d'ou vient cela ... :

```
loopx@loop ~ $ locale

LANG=fr_BE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=fr_BE.UTF-8

loopx@loop ~ $ su

Password:

loop loopx # locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=
```

Arg, serais-ce aussi parce que j'ai pas fait de "su -" ?

Test .. :

```
loop loopx # exit

exit

loopx@loop ~ $ su -

Password:

loop ~ # locale

LANG=fr_BE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=fr_BE.UTF-8

loop ~ # exit

logout

loopx@loop ~ $ su

Password:

loop loopx # locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=
```

Heu, on dirait .. donc en fait, pour passer root, faut faire "su -" et pas "su" ... Me semblait que c'étais uniquement nécessaire sur Unix  :Surprised: 

----------

## geekounet

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Heu, on dirait .. donc en fait, pour passer root, faut faire "su -" et pas "su" ... Me semblait que c'étais uniquement nécessaire sur Unix 

 

Avec le - ça simule un login, donc ça te remet un environnement à zéro, ce qui est souvent preférable. Sans le - ça change juste ton uid, sans rien de plus.

Pas d'idée pour ton problème de locales par contre.

----------

## loopx

Ben tu viens d'y répondre, c'est ca le problème.

Chez vous, un "su" vous donne des locales correcte ?

----------

## Trapamoosch

Chez moi un "su" tout court me donne des locale POSIX aussi, et "su -" de l'UTF8.

----------

## loopx

 *Trapamoosch wrote:*   

> Chez moi un "su" tout court me donne des locale POSIX aussi, et "su -" de l'UTF8.

 

Ah ben voilou, tout est normal  :Smile: 

----------

## Tanki

je veux pas faire chi*r hein, mais c'est juste que ça le fait pas chez moi  :Smile: 

```

tanki@mozafoka ~ $ locale

LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=fr_FR.UTF-8

tanki@mozafoka ~ $ su

Mot de passe : 

mozafoka tanki # locale

LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=fr_FR.UTF-8

mozafoka tanki # 

```

j'ai rien fait, chez moi le su me donne mes locales correctes, les mêmes que celles que j'ai en user

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Où définis-tu tes locales ?

Chez moi c'est dans /etc/env.d/02locale et c'est global  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

mais c'est plus normal du tout ca  :Surprised: 

Mes locales :

```
loopx@loop ~ $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LC_ALL="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LANG="fr_BE.UTF-8"
```

... doit aussi être correct ...

----------

